
Unconventional and Hidden Treasures (Good movies that we somehow miss) - humble_fool
If you are bored with top 100 IMDB list of movies, then head over to www.nextshow.co . Me and my friend worked on a project to recommend movies based on your liking. If you think something can be changed, I will be happy to receive your feedback.
======
humble_fool
www.nextshow.co

~~~
karmakaze
Requires Facebook Login before you can see anything. I would never use a
social login (or any non-throwaway) to check out a new site.

~~~
humble_fool
Hi, Thanks for your feedback man!! We have rolled out Guest login, so try it
out!!

